# Help please with snowboard question



## Crush66 (Nov 26, 2020)

I’m 6’10” 250 pounds. Fairly new so don’t like to go too fast. The second I turn my board downhill I’m instantly flying a million miles an hour. What’s best board to slow me down? Wide I assume?? Longer??


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Wide and long gives more surface area and will likely result in more speed. That said at your size you should be on something wide and long. Pointing boards downhill makes them go fast, you're going to have live with that. I'd beat your leaning back (uphill) and causing the board to take off. Keep your weight centered between your feet or on the front foot a little and that will allow you transition into a turn, which will slow the board. You can use your back leg like a rudder to slid the back of the board into your turn - it's kind of a kicking twisting motion. So basically don't point the board downhill, transition from turn to turn and the only time you're facing downhill is as you transition from one turn to the next. 

And you're exceptionally tall, which works against you in snowboarding. Really focus on staying soft in the knees and keeping your butt/center of gravity as low as possible. 

You have a few options to control speed.

1) Cut/carve across the face of the mountain, the angle naturally slows you down.
2) Skid the board, skid your turns. Basically it's like skidding (drifting) a car thru a turn. This will bleed a lot of speed, but I've found it'll suck up a lot of energy.
3) Quick speed control carves, carve unders - although you can pretty fast doing this too.
4) Hit the brakes. 
5) Slid down with the board sideways (falling leaf)

Since you're new, focus transitioning from sliding down sideways to making skidded turns and ruddering the back of the board with your rear leg. Eventually the goal is stop ruddering and learn to use the board's edge to turn.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Sintered bases are faster than extruded. Get an extruded base and never wax it.


----------

